# Coarse wiry coat on poodle pup?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Could we see a picture? What color is he? Any chance that he could have come from a dual sired litter?


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

He's a chocolate, one papa. I'll try to attach some pics.


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

The apricot poodle next to Charlie is our toy girl, Darby


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Has he been body clipped? His coat does seem short for a 10 week old puppy. However, Poodle coats are not really supposed to be soft (many are, but those are poor coats). Here is what the standard says:

Coat 
(a) Quality--(1) Curly: of naturally harsh texture, dense throughout.

Maybe he is just on track to have one of those truly exceptional brillo pad type coats.  BTW.... in Poodles, this color is called simply Brown. Chocolate is a Lab color.

edited to add... Since I have a Brown, I'd love to see a pedigree. The registered name of dam and sire is sufficient.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Congrats on the new pup. He is NOT an ugly duckling at all. I think he also has a very nice brown color. I thought that wirey coats were preferred, but I am not real sure.  Enjoy your new guy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is adorable. Not ugly in the least.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

That is pretty common in browns- when Chili was about 6 weeks, I was appalled at her coat, it was almost like a terrier! By the time she was a year, it was the most thick luxurious coat you could imagine!
I have heard from a number of people who breed browns that they see the same thing. It may be that many browns revert to the original water coat, which is quite harsh.
Here is Chili as a midget, 1 year, and last year at 8.
Carole


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

What a gorgeous puppy, his muzzle looks like velvet!


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

Wow, Chili is lovely! She really kept her color beautifully.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I think your spoo is very handsome and I wouldn't worry about his coat. It looks beautiful and such a rich color. And Dogsinstyle, Chili reminds me of Gorky especially as a young pup.


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

cbrand:
As far as I know, his body has not been clipped. 
His sire is Dami's Nitro Beaujolais
His Dam is Arras's a touch of Camelot


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I was thinking he's been clipped too.. His coat looks way short for a 10 week old. Here's Vegas at 11 weeks









He's 24 weeks now and I haven't taken any length off of his tail, topknot, or legs and they're still straight and puppylike, but I've clipped his body and THAT is WAY curly! (And I LOVE it!)


----------

